# Z♠NGT♥KER VS Cichlid_Keeper



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

will as we all know Cichlid Keeper FH is 2" and my FH is 3" ..................but he think's he's is nicer them my FH so we will let all you guy's be the judge.....







...............


----------



## packrat (Sep 28, 2005)

Z?NGT?KER said:


> will as we all know Cichlid Keeper FH is 2" and my FH is 3" ..................but he think's he's is nicer them my FH so we will let all you guy's be the judge.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This one is much nicer, better body, fins and color.


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

CICHLIDS_kEEPERS pIC......









who said that? oh well w/e i guess its ok even tho its not fair.

lets see who wins. i now you probably win but i don't get why you did it.

i told you i did not want to compare it to yours, but its ok.

CK.

oh yea by the way we can see you hand in the pic and the FH is way biger than 3'' liar.

CK.


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

im sorry but Z♠NGT♥KER has an awsome FH


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

i know he does but just listen.

everyone measure their hands sideways. myne is 4'' and im only 14.

that net is atleast 5'' and the FH would fit in it perfectly from mouth to tail.

and he said it was 3'' thats what i call a big FAT liar. the Fh is atleast 4.5'' and most likely 5''.

CK.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

How do you figure that the net is at least 5"? And, anyway, fish length is measured from snout to caudal peduncle (i.e. tail length doesn't count).


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

if tail does not count than my FH is 1.5'' and his is atleast 3.5-4''

CK.


----------



## JuN_SpeK (Oct 6, 2005)




----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

zant's is better :nod:


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

take a picture of the net with a ruler on it..


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

yea Z♠NGT♥KER take a picture of the FH with an net while m`easuring it with a ruler outside of water.....!!!!!!! if possible so we can all believe it.

Ck.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Cichlid_Keeper said:


> yea Z♠NGT♥KER take a picture of the FH with an net while m`easuring it with a ruler outside of water.....!!!!!!! if possible so we can all believe it.
> 
> Ck.


Just a pic of the net with his hand on it and a ruler will do fine...


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

yea sorry cause taking it out will cause alot of stress and we don't want him to loose any color do we?? well some of us do. lol jk

CK.


----------



## ops2000 (Mar 19, 2006)

Just a question..

If you were to successfully breed a flowerhorn with ummm let's say a texas cichlid. Will that result in offsprings with a really nice colour and heaps of pearls?

Z♠NGT♥KER Flowerhorn is better. On the long run, it all depends on how well each takes care of their flowerhorn and show their flowerhorns full potential into being a showfish.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

One is a nice, pretty, high quality flowerhorn

the other is a semi-ugly LFS grade flowerhorn.

Where is the contest there?


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

Tibs said:


> One is a nice, pretty, high quality flowerhorn
> 
> *the other is a semi-ugly LFS grade flowerhorn*.
> 
> Where is the contest there?










......and a pic of my hand


----------



## k7q (Mar 3, 2004)

Z♠NGT♥KER said:


> One is a nice, pretty, high quality flowerhorn
> 
> *the other is a semi-ugly LFS grade flowerhorn*.
> 
> Where is the contest there?


:nod: ......and a pic of my hand
[/quote]

haha pwned.

stop fighting about which FH is better cause we all know mines is uglier then both of you guys combine together.


----------



## Round Head (Sep 26, 2005)

Size doesn't matter; only quality that counts. 
Z's fish has better flower pattern, a double row.
He's redder, thicker, and has a growing KOK.

The second fish does not have this quality.


----------



## the one (May 13, 2006)

Image number one is the best!


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

The first obviously having had more growing time is going to look better right now. But I'm sure C_K's will catch up. Feed it stuff full of color enhancing goodness and you will have a nice fish on your hands. 
No worries.

Oh yeah Put him in a solo tank man. Get him nice and dominant. grow that kok out.


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

both of them are alright....neither one of them is really anything THAT special so why you fighting over it.....ive seen ones taht are way hjigher quality than both of them and will put those to shame...


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

furious piranha said:


> both of them are alright....neither one of them is really anything THAT special so why you fighting over it.....ive seen ones taht are way hjigher quality than both of them and will put those to shame...


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2006)

Can we please stop with these childish threads


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

yea lets STOP. i mean he started the Poll. so ill be the smarter man and stop. lol jk

CK.


----------



## packrat (Sep 28, 2005)

Actually mine is/was better...at 14 inches! He just died with some sort of tumor on his gills after owning him for 18 months. Oh well, on to other fish.


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

well that is a ok FDh but its not better. i mean there is no color at all. how was he better??

not to insult you or anything but i mean my 2'' Fh has WAY more color than him at 14''.

CK.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2006)

Cichlid_Keeper said:


> yea lets STOP. i mean he started the Poll. so ill be the smarter man and stop. lol jk
> 
> CK.


You keep your mouth shut.

It was you who started this all in the first place. Anyone can buy a nice FH. Keep him healthy and growing for the next 5 years, then maybe I'll be impressed...


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

ok. i don't care because you im not trying to impress you.

CK.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2006)

Cichlid_Keeper said:


> ok. i don't care because you im not trying to impress you.
> 
> CK.


True.

Oh wait, didnt you post about this fish like it was a gift from God in several threads, usually saying someone else fish is inferior to it?


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

ok so im still not trying to impress anyone. those pictures are trash and my Fh looks A LOT Better im real life so people don't know how he really looks like.

We will just see how he looks when he grows up.

CK.


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

I think people missed out the true passion of this hobby...if you like what you have...who cares what other people say...as long as you enjoy it...keep it...........if you don't...give it away and buy another fish that matches your need...no need for comparsion...this is childish......just be happy w/ what you have and be responsible hobbist


----------



## Cich Ambishionz (Oct 13, 2005)

> I think people missed out the true passion of this hobby...if you like what you have...who cares what other people say...as long as you enjoy it...keep it...........if you don't...give it away and buy another fish that matches your need...no need for comparsion...this is childish......just be happy w/ what you have and be responsible hobbist


Exactly! This kid really just needs to learn. Zong did this for a reason. This kid had it commin for a long time and all zong was trying to do was show his fish off and this kid comes out of nowhere acting like he knows everything and his B-grade FH was the best on this site.



> Oh wait, didnt you post about this fish like it was a gift from God in several threads, usually saying someone else fish is inferior to it?


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

Cich Ambishionz said:


> > I think people missed out the true passion of this hobby...if you like what you have...who cares what other people say...as long as you enjoy it...keep it...........if you don't...give it away and buy another fish that matches your need...no need for comparsion...this is childish......just be happy w/ what you have and be responsible hobbist
> 
> 
> Exactly! This kid really just needs to learn. Zong did this for a reason. This kid had it commin for a long time and all zong was trying to do was show his fish off and this kid comes out of nowhere acting like he knows everything and his B-grade FH was the best on this site.
> ...


THANK YOU....im not the bad guy


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

[/quote]
THANK YOU....im not the bad guy








[/quote]

wow you are calling me the bad guy??







you just don't stop do you Z♠NGT♥KER









oh well now you are showing who is the stupid child.(You).









CK.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Guys guys guys. Both of you. Why is there this little battle between you? who cares? You both have decent fish. neither are show worthy at this point so theres no sense in arguing. Come on just drop it and appreciate each others fish. Neither of you are the bad guy. Your both just proud.


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

Cichlid_Keeper said:


> > I think people missed out the true passion of this hobby...if you like what you have...who cares what other people say...as long as you enjoy it...keep it...........if you don't...give it away and buy another fish that matches your need...no need for comparsion...this is childish......just be happy w/ what you have and be responsible hobbist
> 
> 
> Exactly! This kid really just needs to learn. Zong did this for a reason. This kid had it commin for a long time and all zong was trying to do was show his fish off and this kid comes out of nowhere acting like he knows everything and his B-grade FH was the best on this site.
> ...


THANK YOU....im not the bad guy








[/quote]

wow you are calling me the bad guy??







you just don't stop do you










oh well now you are showing who is the stupid child.(You).









CK.
[/quote]
ALL i said was im NOT......didnt call you a name at all but you have call me a A$$hole more one time......and stupid......so how the CHILD???


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

i agree we should stop but when you said that you were not the bad guy and everyone was talking about me and you that means im the bad guy because there is no one else for you to talk about. W/e tho lets just stop.

CK.


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

Blacksunshine420 said:


> Guys guys guys. Both of you. Why is there this little battle between you? who cares? You both have decent fish. neither are show worthy at this point so theres no sense in arguing. Come on just drop it and appreciate each others fish. Neither of you are the bad guy. Your both just proud.


.......we all just need to smoke a bowl..............


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Z♠NGT♥KER said:


> .......we all just need to smoke a bowl..............


I'll second that.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

both of those FH are bigger then 2 and 3 inches tho but i voted for #1


----------



## newdy (Jan 22, 2006)

TBH i'd be quite happy to own a FH, regardless of quality or size, I just enjoy keeping fish. Period.

yea. You always feel warm inside whilst looking at your tank after a good smoke. Unless you have white - spot. then the paranoia sets in.....


----------



## KrazieFishie (Feb 25, 2006)

there both nice fellas lets all just get along were here because we all have 1 thing in common fish . heres a pic so everyone can cool down









enjoy

















View attachment 107081


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

easy contest.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)




----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)




----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Ooh, ooh! My turn!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

And now mine?

View attachment 109400


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Good choice.


----------



## the one (May 13, 2006)

whats this all about? oh well.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)




----------

